# py-watchdog/watchmedo broken in FreeBSD?



## weberjn (Dec 28, 2020)

I played with watchmedo and renamed files, I got no output. So I tried on my Raspberry, there it works:


```
weberjn@pi:~/watcht $ watchmedo shell-command --patterns='*.part' --command='echo "${watch_src_path} ${watch_dest_path}"'
./x.zip.part ./x.zip
./x.zip ./x.zip.part
./x.zip.part ./x.zip
```

On FreeBSD watchmedo outputs nothing. 

(Python 3.7.9)

Can anybody confirm this?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 28, 2020)

There is no port named 'watchmedo' or anything similar. So how did you install it?

Edit: Apparently this is a tool that comes with devel/py-watchdog.


----------



## weberjn (Dec 29, 2020)

I installed it with pip


```
sudo python3 -m pip install -U watchdog
sudo python3 -m pip install -U 'watchdog[watchmedo]'
```

So, if there is a problem, it should be within python.

Sorry for the missing info.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 29, 2020)

Use the port/package.


----------

